# Letting my sick baby cry



## CeliaM

My poor little guy is in his bed screaming right now. He's got a terrible cold, and just won't sleep! He's been yawning since he woke up at 7:15 this morning, as he slept horribly last night, so I put him to bed as soon as I got done dropping the other kids off at school at just before 9. He won't go to sleep! Not rocking, holding, or bouncing him makes any difference. I feel like I have no choice but to let him cry because I know sleep is really what he needs, but I hate letting a sick baby cry! :cry: It's now almost 10am and I have to leave at 11:45 to pick up my daughter. Ugh.

Just venting. And if you have any advice on getting babies to sleep when they're sick, please chime in!


----------



## Scally

No advice sorry but didnt want to read and run. Hope he got some sleep x


----------



## AnnaHughes

No advice really, just :hugs:

My LO is sick too, on antibiotics, which dont agree with his tummy, but are making his chest better :dohh: He is sooooooooooo clingy, and tired, and has to be rocked to sleep, and wont be put down at all!

If your LO will not be rocked/held, does he physically resist, if you dont want to leave him to cry, can you hold him, (even if still crying) till he wears himself out?

I am not a fan of CIO at all, so i guess i am not much help, i have zero tolerance on being able to listen to LO cry, and at least feel i am doing something if i am holding him!


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Apparently you should never leave an ill baby to cry (not that I agree with leaving any baby to cry). I do see it would be hard though, if he's crying when you hold him as well. No advice but really hope he gets better, and you all get some sleep, soon.


----------



## dali

i agree i would either hold him or if he just wants to get down and play or whatever let him and occasionally try a little cuddle to see if he has decided he is tired after all... you know sleep is what he needs but if he is happy awake id let him stay awake, he will sleep eventually.
im the same i cant do cio , i hate to hear him crying. when brody is ill i really just follow his lead, if he wants to sleep early or later than usual or play or watch tv , its fine.
i realise you must have posted this hours ago , but i hope he did sleep eventually and will feel better soon :)


----------



## Fern.x

Will he settle with a bottle? That usually works with my lo when hes overtired. Big :hugs:


----------



## Lilabet

I would not put a sick crying baby down, I think you should be holding him. Also, if you're holding him, he's upright, which might make him feel a little better. I do sympathise, my baby was very fretty today which is most unlike him. Give the little one a cuddle :)


----------



## Blah11

Do you BF? If so you could try comfort nursing to sleep? Maybe try holding him standing up and patting his back to help him go over?


----------



## wishingonastar

you said its a cold...are you using karvol or snuffle babe, nasal drops and elevating his pillow?
:hugs:


----------



## CeliaM

Thanks for all the replies ladies! He still didn't settle after a little bit (and I had tried all the tricks that usually work for him which include the things suggested here), so seeing as the other kids were at school, I thought I'd go for a drive to put him to sleep. I've never done that before simply to get him to sleep! But he had a nap, then I parked at my daughters preschool and read a book till it was time to get out of the car and get her. It was a short one, but helped him a lot. We got home, he was awake for a couple hours, and this time went down peacefully like he usually does, thank goodness. Looks at his bed, protests for a few seconds, then snuggles in and goes to sleep. 

I'm going for a nap too now!


----------



## wishingonastar

oops sorry i wrote pillow and meant to write head end of mattress :dohh:


----------



## wishingonastar

glad you're both managing to get rest now :)


----------



## dali

glad you have both got some sleep , nope he is better soon :)


----------

